# Ice Art on my wheels



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok,.. so this may be kinda lame,... but it was also kinda cool! We're still getting a few inches of snow every couple of days yet,... but it thaws every day now during the afternoon, and today we got another 3-4" again,... and after I got home this evening, I saw that the muddy slush on the road had refroze on my wheels as I was driving and formed some cool ice art on the center cones of the wheels,.... this is the final effort of winter trying to not let go of the landscape it has spent the last 6 months creating,... this first one was on a front wheel,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Whel Ice Art*

This was the left rear,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Wheel Ice Art*

And this was the right-rear wheel,... :waving:


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

That is awesome. It resembles ferro fluid.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

That's really freaking cool!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't see that everyday. Looks pretty neat, thanks for sharing the pics. Otherwise we would have thought you went coo coo if you just told us. lol


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool pics. When can you expect snow til. I will start lawn clean ups today.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

TKLAWN;552853 said:


> Cool pics. When can you expect snow til. I will start lawn clean ups today.


We always get snow in May,... never to any amount that has to be plowed,... but I usually always have to plow thru at least mid-April. Actually, I've seen snow here in every month of the year at some point thru-out the years,... I remember, I think it was in the early 80's, a tourist was killed right at the beginning of my driveway when he lost control of his vehicle during a snowstorm in July,... he took out my mailbox when he left the road.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn tourist's



Alaska Boss;552854 said:


> We always get snow in May,... never to any amount that has to be plowed,... but I usually always have to plow thru at least mid-April. Actually, I've seen snow here in every month of the year at some point thru-out the years,... I remember, I think it was in the early 80's, a tourist was killed right at the beginning of my driveway when he lost control of his vehicle during a snowstorm in July,... he took out my mailbox when he left the road.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats cool stuff...... looks like a sumone can make a coin producin those...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More Wheel ice art*

Well, today it happened again,... more of these cool spiral ice formations on my wheels,.... the conditions again today are,.... the air temps are below freezing,.... I think the high temp today was maybe +22° F,.... but the sun is putting out enough heat now to melt the snow-pack & ice on the highways as the asphalt absorbs the heat,.... so driving thru small amounts of water when the air is freezing, is what it takes to make this happen,.... I was watching for it today,... so I got it at it's beginning,.. and at it's best!!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More Wheel Ice Art*

Even each lug nut has a ice spike coming off of it,.. pointing directly away from the center of the wheel,... :salute:


----------



## 86-1Ton (Apr 14, 2008)

That is cool lookin!...


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

physics at work all around us. LOL


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is pretty neat


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats awsome!! i had a bunch of icecicles(sp) hanging off my truck with the recent weather..snow at night and warm during the day.. mine wasnt nearly as cool though


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet Pictures.............Thanks for sharing. :waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

man thats really cool! i want some lol. 

on second thought ill stick with the 80 degree temps


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats is one of the cooler and wierdest things ive seen in a long time!


----------

